# How can I use my USB modem as a wifi Device



## naveenn (Apr 27, 2011)

I use a USB modem(wireless) for connecting to the net. This way only I can connect to the net on my laptop. Wanted to check if there is some hardware available which can allow me to create a wifi network at my office using this USB wireless modem so that others can also connect to the net with this connection.

Regards,
Naveenn


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you tried connecting anyone else wirelessly to this modem? Sounds like it is a modem /router combo.


----------

